# Revision to Posting Rules



## Makai Guy (Feb 27, 2007)

Rule 7 of the posting rules has been revised.  A new first paragraph has been added, and the wording of the second paragraph has been clarified:
*Honor changes entered by moderators*
You may NOT alter, edit, or delete any edits introduced into your message by a Moderator or Administrator.  This is considered a serious offense and may result in loss of posting privileges.  

In addition, do not enter complaints about moderation into BBS messages.  Such posts will be considered off-topic and will be removed.  Any such complaints or discussion should be communicated to the bbs staff directly via email or personal message.​
You may review the complete posting rules at any time.  Just click on the Posting Rules link in the blue bar near the top of the page.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 27, 2007)

*Huh?*

This wasn't a rule _before_?  I know I haven't been around much, but I thought that was always a rule.

Has something special happened where you felt the need to restate this and publicly call attention to it?  Did I miss something?  

Fern


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 27, 2007)

It has always been a de facto rule.  Anybody with common sense should know that a moderator's edits are to be honored.  But we never actually had it in print.  Now we do.  This gives the moderators additional teeth in dealing with it as they can now cite a published rule.

Yes, there have been several incidents lately that have caused a considerable amount of internal grief.

Any time we update the rules, it is only good policy to call attention to it.  Our goal is not to play 'gotcha', but to have everybody know and follow the rules in the first place so we can have a smooth running board.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 28, 2007)

I certainly see the sense in putting de facto rules into writing and would also agree that any issues with moderators should be raised privately - to start with at least.  The vast majority of issues can and should be dealt with away from public gaze.  
It happened a long time back, but if these rules had been in place at the time a certain major bust up over the attitude and actions of literally one or two mods might well have continued unchecked.  I suspect it was only because there was such strong public feeling on the issue that the situation resolved itself as it did.
If members do have a perceived problem with the actions of a mod who should they contact?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 28, 2007)

tug@tug2.net or pm me here.


----------



## philemer (Feb 28, 2007)

Keitht said:


> I certainly see the sense in putting de facto rules into writing and would also agree that any issues with moderators should be raised privately - to start with at least.  The vast majority of issues can and should be dealt with away from public gaze.
> It happened a long time back, but if these rules had been in place at the time a certain major bust up over the attitude and actions of literally one or two mods might well have continued unchecked.  I suspect it was only because there was such strong public feeling on the issue that the situation resolved itself as it did.
> If members do have a perceived problem with the actions of a mod who should they contact?



As with almost all conflicts in life you should first try to resolve the issue directly with the person. If this fails see the post above.  Good question.

Phil


----------



## Keitht (Feb 28, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> tug@tug2.net or pm me here.



Thanks for that.  I have to say that I haven't personally been aware of any instances where it might be required since the 'olden days' of political and contentious posts in the Lounge.


----------

